
Show HN: Charting live Uber data in multiple cities with React/Redux/d3 - magnusson
https://resistorsings.com/UberByCity
======
magnusson
FYI for anyone still coming in, this has been up and down all day due to the
fact that Uber's API is rate limited to 1000 requests/hour. I contacted
support and asked for an increase but they haven't gotten back to me yet. So
if you want to see it and it's not working, check back on the next hour. Sorry
about that and thanks for looking!

------
magnusson
I implemented local caching for all the API calls, so it shouldn't be
exceeding the rate limit as much now, plus load times should generally be
quicker.

